# ....and another view on being a donor conceived adult



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Our daughter has talked to the Daily Mirror about how she feels about her dad and about being donor conceived
http://www.mirror.co.uk/life-style/real-life/2008/12/05/i-may-have-been-created-by-a-sperm-donor-but-my-dad-gave-me-an-actual-life-115875-20946394/

Olivia
/links


----------



## Dominique123456 (Jul 12, 2008)

That's really nice.


----------



## pabboo (Sep 29, 2007)

I agree, it is nice that someone has gone to the media with a positive story for once. 

However, I am quite angry at the comment that "Susannah’s story is not typical of those who discover they are the result of sperm donation. Many feel angry, lost, incomplete."

I think that many people who go to the papers do feel negatively about their being conceived using donor sperm, but I do not think that the views of those who go to the media about how they feel about their biological background can be considered representative of what is a "typical" reaction. 

But, as I said, nice to read someone saying that they feel positively about their origins and their family


----------



## Dominique123456 (Jul 12, 2008)

paboo - i didn't notice that sentence till a second re-read. It made her sound like the exception, which can't be true out of the 4,000 each year.


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

She isn't an exception for children/young people/adults whose parents felt comfortable about using donor conception and who have 'told' early.  There are very, very many of these young people in DC Network (and elsewhere of course).  It is a small percentage of adults who were 'told' or found out late, or whose parents found it all very hard to deal with (see Jo Rose story) who have ended up bitter and distressed.  We much regret that the Mirror chose to think S was an exception.
Olivia


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

I didn't like the phrase about 'having another man's child' either, but I guess that's just Mirror speak for you!
Lizi.x


----------

